# Interruptor táctil



## mobimat2 (Sep 15, 2007)

hola a todos
primera intervencion en el foro
quisiera un circuito para hacer un interruptor tactil.
gracias por adelantado ¡


----------



## JV (Sep 15, 2007)

http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34

Primera opcion en google!!!! :x 

Saludos..


----------



## mobimat2 (Sep 17, 2007)

super ! mil gracias jv
sabrias algo de un copiador de eeproms ? (tipo 24lc256)
gracias otra vez


----------



## JV (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm

Saludos..


----------



## mobimat2 (Sep 18, 2007)

genial jv
mil gracias una vez mas
saludos


----------



## WiseDragoon (Ene 29, 2008)

hola, estaba buscando un circuito parecido al del interruptor, pero que sea pulsador (sin retensión). en otro foro lei esto 



> Mírate http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34 tal vez te sirva, pero en lugar de ponerle un rele biestable ponle un monoestable y funcionara como un pulsador en lugar de interruptor



queria saber si eso servira....

gracias[/url][/quote]


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

hola.
basicamente lo puedes hacer con una puerta AND cmos, y un diodo que te la mantenga enclavada


----------



## WiseDragoon (Ene 29, 2008)

ok, gracias, solo 2 preguntas:
1. donde conecto el sensor? (la chapita que toco yo para activar el circuito=
2. que alimentación lleva?

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

hola.
no se si te referiras al esquema que yo he subido, pero por si acaso te explico:
la placa sensible la conectas al pin nº 5
el pin 6 lo tienes que llevar a Vdd
la tension de alimentacion pin 7 -  y pin 14 + , a una tension entre 3 y 18 v.
D5 y D8 los quitas, tu no los necesitas.

una vez que toque la chapa se te encendara el diodo Led, y se mantendra en este estado hasta que el pin 6 no lo pongas a nivel de masa.

saludos


----------



## WiseDragoon (Ene 30, 2008)

ok, repasemos
pata 5 a la placa sensible
pata 6 y 14 al +
pata 7 al -

segun esto, cuando yo tique la placa metalica el led se prende, cuando dejo de tocarla el led se apaga.
si me equivoco corrijanme.

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 31, 2008)

hola.
no escomo tu describes. 
este circuito al tocar la placa metalica se enciende y permanece encendido indefinidamente, solo se apagara cuando el pin 6 lo pongas a masa.

para que el led se apague cuando tu dejes de tocar la placa deveras de quitar el diodo D6, aunque es posible que mientras estes tocando la placa el led se te encienda fluctuando su intensidad luminosa.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 31, 2008)

acabo de encontrar esto.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/touch/index.htm


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Oct 4, 2009)

hola, queria hacer una pregunta sobre el circuito de pablin. yo quisiera armar dos de estos para asi conseguir ocho interruptores, el problema es que nesesito que enciendan de a uno a la vez, lo que quiero decir es que encianda solo uno, osea que cuando yo encienda X interruptor el que estaba encendido anteriormente se apague


muchas gracias


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 6, 2010)

hola...quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con este circuito es un interruptor tactil... tengo una duda sobre el relé hay tres pines que estan sueltos y dice salida quiero saber a donde van colocados y  tambien sobre el sensor dice que ser tiene una placa de metal de que material puede ser... gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola davidvaes....

Me parece que ese circuito alguien lo trato de armar y no le funciono.....

hay otras opciones..... por ahi arme uno que si funciona... si estas interesado pongo el link....


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 6, 2010)

porsupuesto q*UE* m*E* interesa...te lo agradeceria...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Mira es este....

el sensor puede ser cualquier cosa metalica yo le puse un clip y funciono...



Saludos

Mira el video...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/305247/


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 10, 2010)

una pregunta puedo conectar una lampara de 220v al relé...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2010)

davidvaes dijo:


> una pregunta puedo conectar una lampara de 220v al relé...


Si, siempre que la conectes en el lugar y forma correcta.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2010)

Borne 1 y 2 (arriba hacia abajo) del CN1....

se conecta como cualquier switch... utilizas un solo polo de la corriente de CA


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 11, 2010)

Amigo crees que lo pueda hacer senscillamente con un 548

Como puedo hacer un sistema de alarma con cargador de bateria auntomatica pero sin pic


----------



## fede098 (Jul 11, 2010)

agrego un iterruptor tactil basado en transistores de la revista electronica cekit


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 11, 2010)

ok  amigo gracias espero tu respuesta

amigo tu circuito es con un solo 548


----------



## lubeck (Jul 11, 2010)

> Amigo crees que lo pueda hacer senscillamente con un 548



No lo se... pero no lo creo posible!!! 

le doy un 90% de fracaso... si no es que mas!!!

Saludos


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 13, 2010)

Amigo entonces que circuito me recomiendas para poder realizarlo y acoplarlo con un microcontrolador


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

> Amigo entonces que circuito me recomiendas para poder realizarlo y acoplarlo con un microcontrolador



no entiendo exactamente.... que quieres hacer???


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 13, 2010)

lo que pasa es ue tengo un circuito donde uso focos a 220v estos focos trabajan con un microcontrolador  donde  le programado que  si presiono y suelto un pulsador este foco se enciende y si vuelvo a presionar y soltar el mismo pulsador este mismo foco se apaga  es facil trabajar con un pulsador pero lo que quisiera hacerle es usar un interruptor tactil osea tocar con mi dedo  una laminita y que este sea como un pulsador no se si sera este circuito posible ojala me puedas entender


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya te entendi ....

si... si podria funcionar....

solo utiliza el bc548 y sus resistencias....

la conexion que va al pin 2 del 555 seria al micro...


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 13, 2010)

Gracias amigo peroaun no se como hacer  ese circuito crees que me podrias ayudar por favor

Amigo como seri el circuito crees que me podrias  ayudar con el esquema por favor


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

Pruebalo y me dices si funciona.... vale...

Casi estoy seguro........ de que si...

todo el proceso lo realizas con el micro...


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigo lo probare y te respondere si 
amigo quisiera preguntarte si tu tambien  program,as pic en basic es que tengo una duda con respecto ami programa muchas gracias lo pruebo y te respondo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

segimos por aqui...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/haciendonos-pelotas-pbp-39829/index5.html


----------



## gastonferrero (Jul 14, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro, y en la electronica tengo una pequeña base (muy pequeña) espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito hacer un modulo con salidas a rele, pero accionandolos con un boton de los que se llaman touch (no que sea tactil) y que cada rele se active y desactive con el mismo touch, este aparato es para adaptar a camiones, o sea que tendria poder trabajar con 12 y 24v, pero con que sea de 12v me las arreglo, lo ideal seria algo no muy grande, en lo posible con algun integrado, y con las salidas que mas se pueda, que exigente no? bueno espero que en algo me puedan  ayudar ya que lei a mucho grosos aca, cualquier circuito sera probado. millones de gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

no me queda muy claro tu proyecto...

la idea es un solo boton push y varios reles???....

como saria la secuencia o como se identificaria cual rele activar???.... me explico...


----------



## gastonferrero (Jul 15, 2010)

tenes razon perdon, la idea es por ejemplo, un circuito de 6 salidas con 6 botones para activar y/o desactivar cada rele, y claro, un led testigo por salida, se entiende? gracias


----------



## Edgar Collado (Nov 9, 2010)

yo estoy buscando un interruptor tactil pero no es tan complicado con el carlos jara... pero si me interesa una parte de lo que el dijo y es que el interruptor apague por el mimos boton ya vi el primer esquema y no lo he probado y no creo que lo haga por que ya dijeron que lo intetoron y no funciono por lo que les pido si tienen otro al arcanse me lo facilitaran creo que he visto uno cono un integrado que a la ves funciona como dinner el problea es que no lo he buelto a ver por eso pido ayuda

gracias de antemano... y aunque se que el post no ha sido visitado en mucho tiempo devia preguntar 
gracias


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 9, 2010)

el que posteo Lubeck en la primera pagina debe funcionar sin problemas


----------



## Edgar Collado (Nov 10, 2010)

Pero tengo una duda y es que en el mismo foro alguien dijo que no le funciono.... por eso no lo he intentado armar pero ya que lo vi lo voy a intertar almar en el laboratorio virtual (livewire) para ver su funcionamiento.

tambien he estado viendo el circuito de pablin lo he modificado un poco pero aun com mi modificaciones no se tengo una inquietud sencilla y es por que parte es que apaga despues que enciende... ¿¿es acaso por el mismo pin?? hablo sobre el de pablin por que ya probe el del ascensor y no me funciono... esa es mi incognita


----------



## Germancete (Jun 14, 2011)

yo estoy por armar el circuito q postearon en la primer respuesta...

http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34

funciona? y si funciona, lo tengo q alimentar con continua?
porque yo puedo conseguir una fuente de 12v pero es alterna, la podria rectificar, pero necesito saber si se puede alimentar con alterna derecho.

gracias de antemano, espero q ande jeje


----------



## valdiv (Ene 11, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Mira es este....
> 
> el sensor puede ser cualquier cosa metalica yo le puse un clip y funciono...
> 
> ...



cuando yo deje de tocar el sensor el relay se apagara ?


----------



## elsquilmes (Ene 12, 2012)

Germancete dijo:


> yo estoy por armar el circuito q postearon en la primer respuesta...
> 
> http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34
> 
> ...




Jeje.. no amigo!!.. tienes que rectificar... sinó los capacitores no se cargarian ni nada bien... por algo necesita bien el negativo y positivo correspondiente a los 12 v... 
no es tan complicado rectificar, un par de diodos, capacitor y ya esta...

suerte con eso!! cualquier cosa consulta..... 

saludos!!


----------



## melenita (Abr 13, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> acabo de encontrar esto.
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/touch/index.htm



Hola pepechip, quisiera saber que es el PM de tu circuito por que ya arme el mismo circuito y no me funciona... estoy usando cualquier cosa de metal, si pudieras responder te agradeceria muchisimo =)


----------



## Edgar Collado (Dic 14, 2012)

mira no he intentado armar el circuito por que no he tenido el tiempo para hacerlo pero si he de hacerlo el material que usaria para el sensor seria algo como una pequeña placa de cobre que es un material de poca resistencia y de buena conductividad. por lo que te recomiendo este...

ahora bien, has la prueba sin la placa osea solo con el alambre toca el alambre solo y si no funciona de esa forma algo anda mal...

intenta la prueva si la placa para ver su funcionalidad, para con ello descartar que la placa tenga una resistencia mayor a la esperada y la energia estatica que deberia crusar atrabes de ella desde nuestro cuerpo no llegue a la base.

espero y te sea de ayuda


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 15, 2012)

melenita dijo:


> Hola pepechip, quisiera saber que es el PM de tu circuito por que ya arme el mismo circuito y no me funciona... estoy usando cualquier cosa de metal, si pudieras responder te agradeceria muchisimo =)



yo he descartado ya cualquier circuito de pablin, motivo: no funciona ninguno, me acuerdo que el primero que arme fue el "auyenta mosquitos electronico", bueno a lo mejor era yo pense....y tiempo mas tarde arme el: "probador de mosfets" y tampoco ,,,,,,,  por el foro hay muchisimas consultas de "arme el circuito y  no me funciona" y siempre estan involucrados los circuitos de pablin.....  mi recomendacion es descartar estos circuitos, y si alguno conoce a pablin le puede decir que se valla a la rep &#%$#%$ !!!!! 

saludos!!


----------



## Edgar Collado (Dic 15, 2012)

lamentablemente estoy de acuerdo...

lo que sucede es que lo circuitos de pablin son teoricos en muchas casos los tecnisismo que el presenta en sus circuitos no funcionan en la practica por lo que en la gran mayoria de los casos no funcionan. " te lo digo por experiencia propia", proto te dare un esquema que encontre con un circuito integrado que es el que se encarga de todo es muy facil y este biene con su datashep.

solo debo de buscar en donde gurde el esquema, cuando lo tenga los contacto.


----------

